# even more urban logging



## norman vandyke (May 14, 2015)

Before anyone asks, I don't have leaves and don't know where this came from. I'd hate to guess what it is, because it tends to lead to some slight embarrassment. I'd also like to know what those spots are. I have three logs and they all have them on both ends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (May 14, 2015)

Better picture of the rings on a piece I cut off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2015)

What you have there is firewood. It's very common in the usa. You're better off sending it to some poor unfortunate soul... @Tclem comes to mind....lol


I'm kidding....I have no idea what it is...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke (May 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> What you have there is firewood. It's very common in the usa. You're better off sending it to some poor unfortunate soul... @Tclem comes to mind....lol
> 
> 
> I'm kidding....I have no idea what it is...


Haha! Thanks for the laugh. I need to stop looking for logs now. I just keep on finding them. I know the color resembles some apple logs I have but the bark is totally different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 14, 2015)

An apple a day... Your apple has white rot. Some guys stabilize it and turn it as is, to enjoy additional figure / character.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 14, 2015)

Thanks again. Maybe I should just tag you whenever I need an id. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (May 15, 2015)

I've got another one for ya @Mr. Peet got this one on the way to work tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 15, 2015)

Sorry, can't make out the details. I thought elm family first glance. We'll figure it out after you mill it. Might want to look for other clues to help secure the answer.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 15, 2015)

Made a small cant with my table saw. I'm lovin' that color. I wish so bad that I had stabilizing equipment.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 15, 2015)

Here's some better shots of the end grain on the second logs you thouth could be elm.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 15, 2015)

It looks like ulmiflorum banding in the end grain, but I'm not 100% sure. I'd say 75% chance elm family, beyond that not sure.

Look up "Chinese elm and "Siberian elm", 2 different trees...


----------



## norman vandyke (May 15, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> It looks like ulmiflorum banding in the end grain, but I'm not 100% sure. I'd say 75% chance elm family, beyond that not sure.
> 
> Look up "Chinese elm and "Siberian elm", 2 different trees...





Mr. Peet said:


> It looks like ulmiflorum banding in the end grain, but I'm not 100% sure. I'd say 75% chance elm family, beyond that not sure.
> 
> Look up "Chinese elm and "Siberian elm", 2 different trees...


I think it looks more like Chinese. Thanks again!


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 15, 2015)

Norm,

A few pointers to help you and others. The term log is loosely used on this site. However, a log is to be 16' or more feet in length. A half log typically refers to 8' feet in length. A "bolt" is any length under 8' feet. Your phase "urban logging" is somewhat fitting, and most of us know what you mean. I see logs in word, then off fall in picture, but I'm slowly catching on...

The apple pictured above has bark more commonly found on "crabapples". However, it is also found on rare occasion, on domestic apples and more often on wild apples. If your apple was a "crab", it likely was a white flowering one. The crabapples with deep reds and purples often have similar coloring hues in some of the wood. As for your "elm" possibility, "Chinese elm" can have soft slightly fissured bark to spotty tricolored bark with coin like bark chips to papery peeling and flaking bark. The exfoliating barked landscape specimens are really quite interesting to look at. Most other "elms" have fissured lace like bark.

Do not tag me when in question, but post as you have done so that we all have the chance to respond and learn from our shared experiences.

Have good night and keep an one out for *Log...it rolls down a hill and.....*


----------



## norman vandyke (May 15, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Norm,
> 
> A few pointers to help you and others. The term log is loosely used on this site. However, a log is to be 16' or more feet in length. A half log typically refers to 8' feet in length. A "bolt" is any length under 8' feet. Your phase "urban logging" is somewhat fitting, and most of us know what you mean. I see logs in word, then off fall in picture, but I'm slowly catching on...
> 
> ...


I appreciate the clarification. I do realize logging refers to actually cutting down trees and I don't do that often but I've actually always heard the size wood cutting I'm getting referred to as logs. I collect bolts.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 15, 2015)

Next thing you know, you'll be collecting nuts, to go with them bolts. I had mentioned "The log bit", since there is a logging "Forum". Anyway, you will enjoy knowing the source of your labors and the joy it brings to you and those around you. Logging is the process of using wood products. Felling trees is often a large part of the process. But there are a few areas when felling is already done, such as wind shears, peat bogs and underwater reclamation logging. Yes, you are correct, I was splitting hairs, and the need was not. Have a good night, see you on the wood road....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 20, 2015)

I agree w/ Mark, that definitely looks like ulmiform banding in the end grain. Given that there are relatively few woods that have ulmiform banding, I think it very likely this IS elm. In fact my first thought when I saw the first pics was "either red elm or Siberian elm, probably Siberian"


----------

